
From Lithuania, with Love (2018) - diodorus
https://roadsandkingdoms.com/2018/from-lithuania-with-love/
======
tasdomas
What an interesting glimpse at a period that lives on the edge of my
consciousness. I was 3 at that time, but I remember going to rallies with my
parents a few years later. I also remember tanks and APCs parked all over
Vilnius after the events of January 13th, 1991. The amount of respect,
gratitude and admiration I feel for the people who drove the independence
movement forward is difficult to describe.

And then, every once in a while I meet somebody from Russia or some other
post-soviet state and hear them longing for those "long gone days" or ask me
"is it really that much better for you now?".

It is. Much better. Sure, we have problems. Social and economical ones. But at
least they are our problems. And we have the freedom to solve them on our own.

~~~
Fins
It is certainly much better. And much nicer to visit than back then.

------
dTal
I'm surprised at the lack of mention of the human chain, which is the most
famous act of protest on the 23 August:

"Approximately two million people joined their hands to form a human chain
spanning 675.5 kilometres (419.7 mi) across the three Baltic states – Estonia,
Latvia, and Lithuania, which were considered at the time to be constituent
republics of the Soviet Union."

A stark contrast with the article, which says "Only a few hundred people
showed up".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Way](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Way)

~~~
tasdomas
The Baltic way was in 1989, two years after the first demonstration - maybe
that's why the article did not mention it.

Regardless, that too was a spectacular thing to do.

~~~
dTal
Ah, my mistake. Still, a surprising omission, as the seminal anti-Soviet
protest in Lithuania, and within the author's memory.

